# Japanese-themed goldfish tank!



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i don't really think i can say anything that the photos can't say 100 times better. we are ridiculously proud of our work on this one:


































four ryukins, one short-tailed tosakin, one fantail, and one oranda. we themed it as a scene following world war II, a crashed japanese Zero is rusting away in a tranquil bamboo forest that suddenly gets flooded and becomes home to a family of seven goldfish.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome tank! That species of goldfish looks so... Deformed.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

they are...they're pretty awkward swimmers, but oddly graceful in their own way, kinda like a manatee performing ballet.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hahaha a manatee performing ballet!!!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice tank!!

that tank looks huge! What size is it?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

its so beautiful.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh wow, I love it! But when I see the second pic all I can think of is that he's saying "NO! I must dance!" EPIC TANK!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay an oranda!! ( I loves my oranda)

Beautiful tank, absolutely jealous o-o


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Kithy said:


> Yay an oranda!! ( I loves my oranda)
> 
> Beautiful tank, absolutely jealous o-o


haha he was labelled as a ryukin, and looked like one in the store (albeit with a very shallow hump) but when we got him home, i looked at him and said "...is that a wen on his head?" and sure enough it was! he's our first oranda, and he's absolutely wonderful. i named him Bakunin after Mikhail Bakunin, my favorite philosopher.


----------

